# my tiny chick :rofl:



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

*my tiny chick*

at last and after changing 3pairs i got my favorite one and they gave a tiny chick.
he is 8 hours old :thumbu:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh s/he is so cute, congrats.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cute!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

(S)he is so adorable! Are there any more eggs due?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!!
I would recommend that you add more bedding to the box. Without it, the baby could develop splayed leg which is not good. It needs more support than what's in there currently. And I know the hen may be throwing the bedding out, everytime she does, add more.


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> Congrats!!
> I would recommend that you add more bedding to the box. Without it, the baby could develop splayed leg which is not good. It needs more support than what's in there currently. And I know the hen may be throwing the bedding out, everytime she does, add more.


yes she does.
she throe them al around the box and make the midle of the box empty.
but ok.iwill add more 
thanks dear


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

Baruch said:


> (S)he is so adorable! Are there any more eggs due?


yes they are but they are empty but the hen doesn't stop sitting on them 3days after the birth of first chick.


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

yay!! congrats on your new addition


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats! It's adorable and your bird is beautiful 

If she keeps throwing out the bedding try placing a few layers of paper towels under her then put bedding on top of that. That way when she digs down, the babies won't be on the bare bottom of nestbox.


----------



## royalrose (Jan 11, 2013)

Fredandiris said:


> Congrats! It's adorable and your bird is beautiful
> 
> If she keeps throwing out the bedding try placing a few layers of paper towels under her then put bedding on top of that. That way when she digs down, the babies won't be on the bare bottom of nestbox.


thanks bro.
surely i'll do


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Way too cute.


----------

